# RBG connector from case doesn't match MB connector to plug it in



## Syrensilly (Jul 3, 2020)

So, long story short had to do a build on the cheap and even a few used parts from my son's friends. I tossed it in my?10 year old box not realizing how much heat a Ryzen7 generates compared to it's 4 core predecessor that one of my son's friends lovingly deemed a bulldozer and was amazed I managed to play LoL on. Lighting is all new to me.
Immediate order of a new case and more fans. I have my RoG Strix B-450F MB which has 2 RGB headers with 4 pins on them. My  ASUS Tuf GT301 case has a fan controller/hub on the back of the plate where the MB mounts. The plug for RGB off this hub only has 3 holes in it, and the one that normally just has no connector pin, isn't even drilled out. I'm at a loss and would love any input. I've had no luck searching the net and don't know what to do. (RTFM is a joke in this current predicament.) I have it where the fans are turning as that is a separate plug, but the 3 front case fans that came pre-installed and my CPU fan are currently stuck on rainbows (eeew) and everything else is lovely shades of purple.

I wanted to quick add that the case was labeled as Aura compatible.

The plug and the manual page for case  I know what the 4 pin header on MB looks like, it's white.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Sounds like the controller is incompatible with the Motherboard.
There are RGB, and ARGB standards, you have one of each.
Unless you happen to have an included 4 pin to 3 pin adapter, you will have to buy a cheap RGB controller with 4 pin that plugs directly on to the Motherboard.
I've had headaches from similar with CoolerMaster controllers having the wrong pin out.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jul 4, 2020)

Syrensilly said:


> So, long story short had to do a build on the cheap and even a few used parts from my son's friends. I tossed it in my?10 year old box not realizing how much heat a Ryzen7 generates compared to it's 4 core predecessor that one of my son's friends lovingly deemed a bulldozer and was amazed I managed to play LoL on. Lighting is all new to me.
> Immediate order of a new case and more fans. I have my RoG Strix B-450F MB which has 2 RGB headers with 4 pins on them. My  ASUS Tuf GT301 case has a fan controller/hub on the back of the plate where the MB mounts. The plug for RGB off this hub only has 3 holes in it, and the one that normally just has no connector pin, isn't even drilled out. I'm at a loss and would love any input. I've had no luck searching the net and don't know what to do. (RTFM is a joke in this current predicament.) I have it where the fans are turning as that is a separate plug, but the 3 front case fans that came pre-installed and my CPU fan are currently stuck on rainbows (eeew) and everything else is lovely shades of purple.
> 
> I wanted to quick add that the case was labeled as Aura compatible.
> ...



That plug you posted is a converter for a specific type of board. You don't use it iirc. You have an Asus board which is a very well supported standard, ie. Aura software.

Anyways, your board is a 4pin RGB aka 12v. The case controller is 3pin ARGB aka 5v. The case's controller is redundant at this point. Basically the quick way thru this is to get a 4pin RGB hub and replace the case controller. Then get more 4pin RGB extensions to go from MB to Hub. And then Hub to everything else. The end result is you get to control things thru your mb using the Aura software from windoze.

Or you can get a 12v RGB to 5v ARGB converter like the one from Deepcool.


----------



## Syrensilly (Jul 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I have https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B082KJH2T3/ on order.I appreciate the help. I find it interesting that these are both made by ASUS and no comparability warning came up on partspicker.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 4, 2020)

Hence the term double standard. That adaper should work.


----------



## Syrensilly (Jul 13, 2020)

Update: so Amazon flaked on my order somehow, I just ordered the Deep Cool one from New Egg and should have soon.








						Deepcool RGB Convertor - Convert 3-pin (+5V) ARGB Fans to 4-pin (+12V) RGB Capable Motherboard <NOT Compatible with ASRock Motherboard> - Newegg.com
					

Buy Deepcool RGB Convertor - Convert 3-pin (+5V) ARGB Fans to 4-pin (+12V) RGB Capable Motherboard <NOT Compatible with ASRock Motherboard> with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				



Now I'm just hoping I am not missing some random cable to make it work.... I appreciate everyone's help on this. Does anyone know offhand why they don't like the breathing effect?


----------

